# What I Like About This Board



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

It gives me something to do at 2am when my butt is on the smoker!


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeaaaaaaaaaa!!!! =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2006)

What I like about it is, I can trow my butt on at 11:00, go to bed and wake in the morning and post.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

It gives me something to read at 2 am when my butt is on the couch.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What I like about it is,* I can trow my butt* on at 11:00, go to bed and wake in the morning and post.



Now that sounds painful Nick!  Or did I misunderstand your accent?   :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

I'mjust surprised that no one has mentioned "me" as why they like this board.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

you are why the other boards are so popular.


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you are why the other boards are so popular.


*The other boards are the reason this one is so popular.* 8-[ 

 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I like it here too.  
Anywho......got some snacks going on in a little bit.


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 6, 2006)

*Like This Forum*

I like this Forum because it is the only one I have not been kicked off of, yet!!!!!
Hey, I'm an idiot.  The bad part is, I'm proud of it.  I try and not ---ss anybody off, but I guess it is my nature to do so.
I am all alone here in my own little world, but that's OK, they know me here.
My wife thinks I have too much time on my hands.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

Lunch is done. Capt ABT and Tube Steak and a Wheat Beer. That's livin :!: 



Butt still on Cobia in another hour or so along with the rest of the ABTs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Lunch is done. Capt ABT and Tube Steak and a Wheat Beer. That's livin :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt still on Cobia in another hour or so along with the rest of the ABTs.



I'm so glad Cappy didn't invent the Tube Steak too, otherwise you would be having Capt. ABT and Capt. Tube Steak


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

Shouldn't I be getting some money from someone?


----------



## zilla (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Like This Forum*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I like this Forum because it is the only one I have not been kicked off of, yet!!!!!
> Hey, I'm an idiot.  The bad part is, I'm proud of it.  I try and not ---ss anybody off, but I guess it is my nature to do so.
> I am all alone here in my own little world, but that's OK, they know me here.
> My wife thinks I have too much time on my hands.
> ...



Man that really pisses me off! I can't believe you said that! I think you're going to get a monkey mail if you do it again!  :-X I'm sick and tired of your constant.... and your... not to mention your...and your lousy.... :razz:


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 6, 2006)

*See What I Mean!!!*

What did I tell Ya?  Didn't even say anything and I made him mad.  Holy Crap I love how I can do that.  
PARTY!!!!!!  like there is NO tomorrow.  There just may not be.
Smoke On!!!!
Little Eddie


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Shouldn't I be getting some money from someone?


I am givin ya props.....what more do you want? :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

um..well, the money.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a poor, but honest BBQ-er from the South. I am trying to make you famous but you want what little money I have.
NO Q FOR U! [-X 
And it is almost done!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

Cobia is out of the brine and on the grill. Just a bit of pepper on it and up to 145 we go! [-o< Hope it comes out as good as the last time. I love predictible results!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

ok I'll take that.



And the money.


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am a poor, but honest BBQ-er from the South. *I am trying to make you famous* but you want what little money I have.
> NO Q FOR U! [-X
> And it is almost done!


Cappie is already famous in his mind.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

What I like about this site, hmmm, ah, no not that, ummm,  , no thats not it, hmmm, I'll have to get back to you    no thats not it either,


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey, if you can't find something bad to say about this site...you aren't looking hard enough!!   #-o    8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Hey, if you can't find something bad to say about this site...you aren't looking hard enough!!   #-o    8-[


 Okay there is one bad thing   Everybody look up   :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

Cobia is done and out the door. Happy neighbor!  = Fish spread for Hornet!  



Sauce on the stove goin Bubble-Bubble-Bubble!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

And last but not least.



Good times! Good people. I guess that is what I like the most around here. Thanks friends!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> And last but not least.
> 
> 
> 
> Good times! Good people. I guess that is what I like the most around here. Thanks friends!


 I don't think it gets any better :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Get a"load" of this board :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Get a"load" of this board :!:


I love me some dumb-asses.  #-o  =D>  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would prefer you would refer to me as Mr. dumb ass [-X  :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.    Mr. Dumb Ass. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats better


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be darned though. All those strings held it in place! Did something right! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I'll be darned though. All those strings held it in place! Did something right! =D>


 Can you belive it    Theres also a girl passed out in the front seat & 10 80lb. bags of concrete in the back seat


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2006)

That reminds me of the Flintstone's Bronto Ribs drive-in order!
I've actually seen that situation at the lumber yard. No Joke!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> That reminds me of the Flintstone's Bronto Ribs drive-in order!
> I've actually seen that situation at the lumber yard. No Joke!


 :lmao: Too funny, i've seen it too :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only counted 9.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only counted 9.[/quote:1l6vxnze] Good thing there was only 9, 1 more might have damaged the car #-o


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Next time I will make 2 trips


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Next time I will make 2 trips


----------



## john pen (Mar 9, 2006)

Not to get back on topic...but....

What I like about this board is it gives me someting to do at 3:30 in the am when Im supposed to be out driving around for work !


----------

